# How to evaluate structure (puppy)



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Does anybody have any tips for evaluating puppy structure? There is a 3 month old (could be older, looks more like 5-6 to me) at the Indianapolis Humane Society; I may be going to look at her tomorrow. It's about 2 hours 45 minutes from my house, but she's pulling, no, yanking on my heartstrings. 

I want to do agility; I know that there could be hip/elbow issues that aren't apparent, but what CAN I look for?

~Kristin


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I would say look for a square puppy (one who is as long from chest to rump as he is tall) or just a tiny bit longer than tall. The hocks and pasterns are going to seem overly long at that age, but you want tight feet and strong pasterns. 

I would also look at whether or not the puppy was willing to work for food or a toy before I got too excited about a performance dog. After feeding her a couple of pieces of food, take a piece of food and hold it lightly in your fist (not too tight). If she tries to figure out how to get the food out, then give it to her. It is just a quicky test, but it can indicate to you if she will work thru a problem.

Good Luck!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Here's a link for you.
http://www.gsdca.org/Noframes/standard/Illo35.htm


----------

